# Bonzi Flips Off Crowd! (Fined)



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

*Bonzi Flips Off Crowd!*

Bonzi is back to the same ol stuff. According the the Register Guard this morning, there was a fan yelling that he hated Wallace, so Bonzi flipped him off.

So much for Bonzi turning things around. 

Go Blazers


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Bonzi Flips Off Crowd!*



> Originally posted by <b>CatchNRelease</b>!
> Bonzi is back to the same ol stuff. According the the Register Guard this morning, there was a fan yelling that he hated Wallace, so Bonzi flipped him off.
> 
> So much for Bonzi turning things around.
> ...


According to this or according to that...we dont' know if this is true or not. We all know the local media has it in for the Blazers and pretty much writes BS year in and year out. They find a way to be negative in almost all cases. If this is true, I don't think Bonzi was right in doing so but then again, who really cares. Maybe the fan deserved it. Maybe he said some things that crossed the line...we don't know what happened.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Didn't they learn *anything* from Pippen? They're supposed to throw water, not flip birds.

Ed O.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/1067951006193280.xml

Thats disappointing behavior from Bonzi, but I can't believe that this sort of bleep goes on in Portland towards their own players. Thats just sad.

Nice of Jason Quick to pass along the info on Zach :uhoh: 

STOMP


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*...*

hmmm-I was there and didn't see or hear any of this.

If it is true...well...it doesn't mean that Bonzi is proud of himself. I mean...when you behave one way and want to behave another way....it will happen that in frustration the behavior you don't want will surface...if there is regret, then I wouldn't worry about it. If not...then perhaps, because that means lesson not learned.


So-if Bonzi DID flip off an obnoxious fan...
#1. It's hard to blame him but he has to be the bigger person. #2. He should apologize so we can believe that he is trying to grow beyond this jouvenile behavior. 
#3. If he didn't do it he needs to make it known that Quick is incorrect.

Why is it that fans can behave so badly and then have the nerve to chastise the players for what they do? Yelling insults to the players is not acceptable in my book. Besides...I'd like to see these moronic fans get on the floor and do any better! Man-Ijust despise stupidity.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

they should start ruben and bring him off the bench...they need more scoring in the second unit.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

And according to Ian Furness on 910 The Fan this morning, Rasheed and possibly Zach confronted a ref after the game. IF true, this is getting uglier by the minute.

PBF


----------



## MercyKersey (Jul 22, 2003)

Good for Bonzi, hes being a teammate and standing up for his teammate Wallace.. Please try to tell me what Wallace did wrong yesterday to deserve getting ridiculed by a Hometown fan.. 

And if Zach and Wallace did confront a Ref after the game its not a big deal unless they threatened him or used physical force.. Coach's and players do it all the time its just our local media "esp. 910 the fan" who turn mole hills into mountains..


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I think IF a fan is yelling or being disrespectful to a player, they deserve to get the bird.

Sorry if no one else agree's, but just as these players are 'adults', so are we fans. Don't like them, no problem. But don't need to be disrespectful towards them.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MercyKersey</b>!
> our local media "esp. 910 the fan" who turn mole hills into mountains..


Amen to that. The constant negativity is a joke.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

bonzi is human and was frustrated just like you guys were last night


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

As if we didn't already know how he feels about the crowd and the fans in general? :upset:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

If this is true, it is disturbing to me. Especially after Bonzi has gone public about "turning the corner" in regards to his behavior.

I love that Bonzi wants to stand up for Sheed. And I understand that frustration can cloud the mind in terms of common sense. But he needs to be a bigger man than that and should simply just walk away.


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

*Good For Bonzi???*

Him flipping off a crowd is no class, whether he is defending Wallace or not. He doesn't just flip off one guy when he does that, he flips off the ladies in the crowd, as well as the kids. What a great example for the kids watching his handling of the situation.

Go Blazers


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Good For Bonzi???*



> Originally posted by <b>BealzeeBob</b>!
> Him flipping off a crowd is no class, whether he is defending Wallace or not. He doesn't just flip off one guy when he does that, he flips off the ladies in the crowd, as well as the kids. What a great example for the kids watching his handling of the situation.
> 
> Go Blazers


You think the fan's causing the situation have class? Sure, I don't think Bonzi was right in doing so (if it really happened at all). Yet, it's a two-way street and the people in the stands need show some class as well.


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Good For Bonzi???*



> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> 
> You think the fan's causing the situation have class? Sure, I don't think Bonzi was right in doing so (if it really happened at all). Yet, it's a two-way street and the people in the stands need show some class as well.


I agree that the fan showed no class, but Bonzi needs to be the bigger man and let things go. Bonzi's been pretty clear about how he feels about the fans in the past, and this action shows that he still feels that way, IMO.

Go Blazers


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Good For Bonzi???*



> Originally posted by <b>BealzeeBob</b>!
> Him flipping off a crowd is no class, whether he is defending Wallace or not. He doesn't just flip off one guy when he does that, he flips off the ladies in the crowd, as well as the kids. What a great example for the kids watching his handling of the situation.


I don't follow why he's flipping off the whole crowd if he flips off one person... is it because others can see it?

If he cursed at a ref on the floor, would it be cursing at all the ladies in the crowd? If he spat at Danny Ferry, would he be spitting at all the kids?

Of course not.

I'm not arguing flipping someone off is wise, cool, or a good example. But neither is Allen Iverson telling his teammate, "Leave 'em the **** alone; let's kick they ***** and get outta here" loud enough for the court-side mics to pick it up. Or Kevin Garnett cursing at the refs and throwing a basketball into the crowd. Or Scottie Pippen throwing a cup of water at a fan.

Bad stuff is said and done on the NBA court all the time, and while this bad stuff should be addressed, we shouldn't act like Bonzi's alone in expressing frustration in a negative way...

As far as the class level of the fans: any time you get thousands of people in the same place, a certain number are going to be jerks. Rasheed, Bonzi and the rest of the players are paid extremely well for what they do, and part of what they do is ignore those jerks. I wouldn't be terribly opposed to a game suspension of Bonzi to get his and the team's attention, as long as everyone doesn't treat it like he's the root of all evil because of a single gesture.

Ed O.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Good For Bonzi???*



> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> 
> You think the fan's causing the situation have class? Sure, I don't think Bonzi was right in doing so (if it really happened at all). Yet, it's a two-way street and the people in the stands need show some class as well.


No they dont. Dont like getting it from the crowd? Then opt out of your multi million dollar contract and go find a new job.
I've been at McDonalds when people lip off the people who work there, you dont see the people behind the till filp the bird. Bonzi acted like a little punk and there no talking around it. Grow up.

Or what about when Artest did this last season and got suspended? Everyones out for the Blazers? Sure doesnt look like it if he got off with this.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Good For Bonzi???*



> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> No they dont. Dont like getting it from the crowd? Then opt out of your multi million dollar contract and go find a new job.
> I've been at McDonalds when people lip off the people who work there, you dont see the people behind the till filp the bird. Bonzi acted like a little punk and there no talking around it. Grow up.


somehow, just maybe, the insults being flung at some person working at mcdonads aren't nearly as bad as the ones flunged at a player in the NBA.

Should the guys just laugh it off? Sure, but who seriously wants to be ridden like that for a whole game? Even Ghandi would have opened a keg of whoopass once in a while.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Good For Bonzi???*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> somehow, just maybe, the insults being flung at some person working at mcdonads aren't nearly as bad as the ones flunged at a player in the NBA.
> ...


Bonzi has been well known for being bad with the media and fans. If I know that when I get home I can sit back in my mansion while my cook makes me whatever I want and maybe afterwards Ill go into my sauna or take a swim in the pool, then I think I would be able to tough it out for 2 hours like a man instead of acting like a little child and flipping off the crowd.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Good For Bonzi???*



> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> No they dont. Dont like getting it from the crowd? Then opt out of your multi million dollar contract and go find a new job.
> I've been at McDonalds when people lip off the people who work there, you dont see the people behind the till filp the bird. Bonzi acted like a little punk and there no talking around it. Grow up.
> ...


I agree with Hap here. Comparing McDonald's and the Blazers just doesn't work in this situation. I think we all agree that the players need to take it in stride and be the bigger person...we all do in those situations. Yet, we are human and sometimes it's necessary to do something. You make it sound like he is a criminal and guilty of something.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Good For Bonzi???*



> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with Hap here. Comparing McDonald's and the Blazers just doesn't work in this situation. I think we all agree that the players need to take it in stride and be the bigger person...we all do in those situations. Yet, we are human and sometimes it's necessary to do something. You make it sound like he is a criminal and guilty of something.


No, not criminal, but Bonzi realy needs to grow up. Lets not act like this is his first time doing this. Bonzi acts like a cry baby little child whenever things get rough with the fans. 

It would be great for you guys to get a guy on your team who could sit him down and tell him that wont fly. Someone whos respected by everyone in the league and is a stand up person. If your looking to trade all these players, thats the guy I would look for in return. You already have plenty of tallent, now you need some quality leadership.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Bad Fan Support*

You know its getting pretty bad when Supposed FANS are yelling they hate THIER own player When he is the only player thats actually producing anything. 

You know there is actually only a few Die hard blazer fans left. I love the blazers and will support them through everything. Its funny how Blazer FANS get all hissy about our players smokin weed but yet Kobe gets mad love from his fans and he is about to go to trial for rape. Hmmm..... Thats wierd.

What you all (the ones that hate) need to understand is there will probably never be rip city here again like the Drexler era and its because the generations have changed. the NBA is full of thugs every team has at least one bad apple but you know what THEY STILL SUPPORT THERE TEAM! Blazers are our hometown squad and you should root for them no matter what unless we have a murderer or something to that circumstance. 

How do you expect a team to win when there fan support is horrid. They are adults just like everyone else and when you get told "i hate you. you suck blah blah" you think they gonna put there efort into the game. I dont think so. You can flame my post all you want but the truth hurts.

The players dont need to grow up the fans do.


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Good For Bonzi???*



> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't follow why he's flipping off the whole crowd if he flips off one person... is it because others can see it?
> ...


Yes, when Bonzi faces the crowd and flips a guy the bird, there are likely dozens, maybe hundreds of people see that. Many of them wouldn't have a clue as to why Bonzi would be doing that.

If he spits at another player, nobody in the crowd is going to wonder if he was spitting at them, c'mon Ed. If he's clearly yelling at the refs, the fans don't think that he's yelling at them. As you point out, this stuff happens at the games. If you go to the game, you know that you may see/hear this stuff.

Flipping off a crowd of fans is not the norm. I think that if it became the norm, fans will begin staying away in droves.

Bonzi, in doing that, just reinforces his previously stated lack of respect for the fans.

Go Blazers


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Bad Fan Support*



> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> You know its getting pretty bad when Supposed FANS are yelling they hate THIER own player When he is the only player thats actually producing anything.
> 
> You know there is actually only a few Die hard blazer fans left. I love the blazers and will support them through everything. Its funny how Blazer FANS get all hissy about our players smokin weed but yet Kobe gets mad love from his fans and he is about to go to trial for rape. Hmmm..... Thats wierd.
> ...


So you want people to support a guy who in the past has said he could care less about the fans and what they think? Not EVERY team has on guy who is a thug or smokes weed. A few teams do, but their whole team isnt filled with them. You act like the Blazers are being picked on. Look at the track records if you must, but the Blazers probably get more off court violations per year than all the other teams combined (a little exageration, but not too much realy). This team needs to be revamped. One thug is fine, but having Sheed, Bonzi, Ruben and Damon all running havok whenever they want isnt going to help your team move forward. You've tried the same thing for years now with nothing to show, time to trade away some bad apples for locker room leaders.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Trade Bonzi for Ricky Davis or something. Bonzi just plain sux these days, I havent seen anyone with this much of a dive in their career. The first season he started he freakin killed now he is just garbage, seriously. I think having Derek Anderson start would honestly be less disruptive to the team game.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> Trade Bonzi for Ricky Davis or something. Bonzi just plain sux these days, I havent seen anyone with this much of a dive in their career. The first season he started he freakin killed now he is just garbage, seriously. I think having Derek Anderson start would honestly be less disruptive to the team game.


Trading for Ricky Davis would just be trading one bad attitude for another one, except Ricky Davis is also one of, if not the most selfish player in the league. Tallent is a great thing, but at some point you need to drop a little tallent for the good of the team. The last time you guys had a stand up guy in the lineup that was actualy a good player was Brian Grant IMO.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Not EVERY team has on guy who is a thug or smokes weed


Name one team who doesnt have a gangsta wannabe other than Utah?
Please times have changed players say how they feel. Im not really stickin up for bonzi but i also dont blame him ever since he has been here he has been picked on by fans. I think you need to read other papers than portlands own because alot of players around the league get in alot more trouble than smoking weed but dont get as much media coverage.

No one is perfect there normal human beings some make more mistakes than others and some dont get caught. I just find it funny how we are only into the third game of the season and alot of people want bonzi gone now just because he has 3 bad games. Oh no He flipped off a fan well you you know what if a FAN is going to yell I HATE YOU and all other kinds of obsenitys then IMO they deserve it. There is no need for a FAN to be that way. Do you actually think TALKIN CRAP TO YOUR OWN TEAM is goin to make them better. I think not. Bonzi already apoligized for what he said about the fans a couple years back so quit trying to use that as a excuse. Im out. 

P.S sorry i jump around a little in post


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Was it two or three years ago that Bonzi got ejected in Denver for flipping off the officials? He spit on Danny Ferry. Didn't he throw gum or gatorade and hit a fan in the Rose Garden also? Now he does this? So, much for turning a corner. Behavior is the same - what will be interesting to see is what Patterson/Nash do about it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Was it two or three years ago that Bonzi got ejected in Denver for flipping off the officials? He spit on Danny Ferry. Didn't he throw gum or gatorade and hit a fan in the Rose Garden also? Now he does this? So, much for turning a corner. Behavior is the same - what will be interesting to see is what Patterson/Nash do about it.


didn't he once throw this mouth piece into the crowd and had to apologize to the person it hit? (altho, I know Sabonis used to huck that thing around and no one complained)


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Bonzi Wells Fined by Blazers After Gesture Toward Fan*

Bonzi Wells Fined by Blazers After Gesture Toward Fan
Nov 4, 5:27 PM (ET) 

By ANNE M. PETERSON

PORTLAND, Ore. (AP) - Bonzi Wells was fined by the Portland Trail Blazers on Tuesday, one day after making an obscene gesture to a fan in a loss to the Philadelphia 76ers. 

Wells also threw a towel and a water bottle onto the court in frustration during the game. 

The amount of the fine was not disclosed by the team. 

Blazers President Steve Patterson said Wells "acknowledged he shouldn't have thrown the water bottle or the towel, and he shouldn't have responded to the fans the way he did." 

Wells directed the obscene gesture at a fan who loudly heckled forward Rasheed Wallace during the Blazers' final timeout in the 94-83 loss. 

After the game, Wells denied making the gesture. At Tuesday's practice he said he didn't remember it. 

"If I did, it was probably wrong, but I don't remember," he said. 

He later added: "If something like that did happen, I apologize."

http://sports.iwon.com/news/11042003/v2117.html


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Bonzi Wells Fined by Blazers After Gesture Toward Fan*



> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> Bonzi Wells Fined by Blazers After Gesture Toward Fan
> Nov 4, 5:27 PM (ET)
> 
> ...


He was quick to reveal the amount of Stoudamire's fine. Why not this one? I don't like the fact that he didn't give out that information. Makes me think he has gone soft. And, what he said about Bonzi's response and Bonzi's actual quote aren't exactly in sync. 

Patterson isn't exactly proving to me that he is really doing something about the behavior... and Bonzi's LAME apology isn't encouraging. He is a PUNK.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*...*

strange-he doesn't remember it? Cheeks didn't see it?


I guess perhaps he was getting so angry that he just flipped the guy off wihtout even realizing it...possible. Not right-but possible.


Either way....I'm glad it is settled.


Now-what about the deal with Sheed and Zach?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> "I'm not going to be 100 percent perfect," he said Tuesday. "I'm going to have a 10 percent lapse sometimes."


That is a very special statement.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*...*

you know...not being able to put your thoughts into words is common....




> "I'm not going to be 100 percent perfect," he said Tuesday. "I'm going to have a 10 percent lapse sometimes."



This to me is not a smart statement but it is a very true statement. Anyone who blows their diet knows what he means. Anyone who has tried to stop drinking or smoking only to end up blowing it knows what he means....

The thing that bugs me is that there seems to be nobody helping him with this. I think his heart is in the right place but he really needs some help in how to change his behavior. He needs help in learning how to react to these negative situations better..like an obnoxious fan or a game that is spinning out of control.

I wish they would put him into counseling or behavior modification or something. I know I'll get slammed about this but I honestly think the kid is struggling. I don't see this as a sign that he hasn't meant anything he said. He will have to explain this to his kids that he has said he now understands are watching him and suffer when he messes up.

Anybody got a cuss jar at their house? It isn't easy.

The team is right to fine him. I also think the Blazers should consider public apologies....after an incident, hand the player the mic at a home game and make them apologize. Seems to me that would be pretty darn embarrassing.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

do we want a player that's a complete *** 10% of the time?... not too mention an underachieving player 70% of the time?...

I don't blame him entirely.. he did spend a lot of time with Sheed and Pippen... and his personality is definitely reflecting that.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

after reading that apology I had my first real laugh out loud moment of the day


thanks Bongzi


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> strange-he doesn't remember it? Cheeks didn't see it?


Hmmmm......reminds me of a _certain_ spitting incident. 

I wonder if Snapper was in the near vacinity for this one? :laugh:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmmmm......reminds me of a _certain_ spitting incident.
> ...


Funny, Bonzi didn't remember spitting either - remember?


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Alot of you make me laugh the whole KIDS MAY HAVE SAW HIM FLIP THE GUY OFF.

What about KG tossing a ball into the stands 
O MY GOSH THAT COULD HAVE HIT A KID IN THE FACE AND GAVE HIM A CONCUSSION.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

about the same time as bonzi's fine announcement, both KG and Popovich were fined and or suspended.

http://sports.iwon.com/news/11042003/v2145.html

http://sports.iwon.com/news/11042003/v2139.html


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm somewhat surprised at the number of people that seem to be supporting Bonzi. These guys get paid a ton of $$ and one of their responsibilities is to put up with idiots.

There always has been and always will be idiot fans and people who's main purpose is to try to get attention from famous people. Was the fan out of line for berating Sheed? Without knowing what was specifically said, the answer is no. Assuming that his/her? language wasn't offensive or too loud, a fan at the game has a right to express his opinion. Now the fact that he was wrong is another matter entirely.

Personally, I think this is pretty sad that we seem to be repeating behavior of last season so soon into this supposedly new leaf. I'm not there yet but a 1-2 record against mediocrity and this crap has me wondering if maybe we shouldn't blow this thing up and start fresh. Also, I still wonder if Cheeks is part of the problem in that players still aren't able to run plays and he's talking of going back to the drawing board....again.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MercyKersey</b>!
> "esp. 910 the fan" who turn mole hills into mountains..


Yeah but have you seen the size of the Moles around here? 

No I am not talking about Bonzi's lip.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah but have you seen the size of the Moles around here?
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Schilly - I actually did laugh out loud!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah but have you seen the size of the Moles around here?
> ...


I thought moles are a "beauty mark".


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Bad Fan Support*



> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> You know its getting pretty bad when Supposed FANS are yelling they hate THIER own player When he is the only player thats actually producing anything.
> 
> You know there is actually only a few Die hard blazer fans left. I love the blazers and will support them through everything. Its funny how Blazer FANS get all hissy about our players smokin weed but yet Kobe gets mad love from his fans and he is about to go to trial for rape. Hmmm..... Thats wierd.
> ...



I couldn't have said it no better myself. And whoever got a problem wit it can :makeout: my ***


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*no but i would kick your *** for that statement*

You are just dead wrong !!

I have no other voice than to boo them or express my opinion.

They are not excessable to us.

This is a product they sell,and right now,they are selling us
a bag of wormy apples..and I am going to complain.
I want my money back from those bad apples..


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*...*

I am taking offense that this idiot is being referred to as a FAN.


This person was an attendee at the game, not a fan.

A fan realizes that basketball is a game. A fan realizes that there are ups and downs to playing a sport. A fan does not attack the players verbally. A fan does not make the GAME personal. A fan accepts the losses. A fan accepts the wins. A fan is just a person who is likes the game and in some cases are loyal to one team.


There are many things a fan is....the 2 guys were NOT fans. It is the fans behavior that is embarrassing.

If more is expected from the players, then more should be expected from the game attendees. Fans just don't behave this way.


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

*You Don’t Speak For Everyone.*



> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> Alot of you make me laugh the whole KIDS MAY HAVE SAW HIM FLIP THE GUY OFF.
> 
> What about KG tossing a ball into the stands
> O MY GOSH THAT COULD HAVE HIT A KID IN THE FACE AND GAVE HIM A CONCUSSION.


I'm guess'n you don't have kids?

Would you like for Bonzi, (or anyone else for that matter) to flip you off in front of your 6 year old sister? I’ve taken my daughter to several games, and I’d have been pretty hacked off if he’d done that where she saw it. How ‘bout in front of your Mom? Grandma? Even if that would be ok with you, it definitely is NOT ok with me for him to be flipping anyone off. Not the Refs, not the other players, not the fans, nobody! 



Go Blazers


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I have to admit, Mike Rice's description of what happened softens how I feel about Bonzi, but not much. That is because he has given me plenty of reasons not to soften... spitting, flipping off officials, etc.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> I have no other voice than to boo them or express my opinion.


Say what? Your number one option should be to disregard them, i.e. don't watch them play. Once you've chosen to pay to see them play, then I suppose you are entitled to voice your displeasure. But that's about as responsible of a response to a chain of events as Bonzi's action in question.

Dan


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

Let me put this as bluntly as I can.

To hell with Bonzi Wells


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: You Don’t Speak For Everyone.*



> Originally posted by <b>CatchNRelease</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm guess'n you don't have kids?
> ...



Actually I have 2 kids and what would you tell your kids about the GUY yelling profanity at the blazers? 

I mean its like you dont want the guys to stick up for themselves. Just take it in the arse u are a bball player. THEY ARE NORMAL PEOPLE WITH NORMAL EMOTIONS. People make mistakes and some make more than others. Even the greatest players get into trouble (jordan for gambling) I mean if we get mad at bonzi then the guy that started it should be stoned to for cursing in front of familys and kids and g-mas etc like u say. this is just my opinion and i know people aren't going to like it but its the way i feel.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: You Don’t Speak For Everyone.*



> Originally posted by <b>CatchNRelease</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm guess'n you don't have kids?
> ...


As stated later, kids in the crowd see and hear things a lot worse from the general fan populace around them (the players are angels in comparison). If a parent really is concerned, I don't see how they would be at the game at all. 

Actually, flipping people off is a gradeschool schoolyard standard. I saw more birds during that period of my life than in any other. I doubt the kiddies will be shocked.


----------



## MercyKersey (Jul 22, 2003)

> Yeah but have you seen the size of the Moles around here?
> 
> No I am not talking about Bonzi's lip.


Hahahhha... Funny stuff Schillly:laugh: 

I Back Bonzi big time here... Ive been to many games and been to some where we played poorly..I may have booed a little, but i would never berate a guy with f-bombs and such like that. That is disrespectful and rude and the guy should have been thrown out.. 
Bonzi is being a good friend and teammate "sticking up for sheed" and actually was alot easier on the guy then me or my friends would be to someone who treated one of us like that.. Just hearing that some guy was berating sheed for absolutely no reason kinda makes me wish i was there to take the situation into my own hands for Bonzi..:devil:
F that guy not Bonzi..


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Bonzi Flips Off Crowd!*



> Originally posted by <b>CatchNRelease</b>!
> Bonzi is back to the same ol stuff. According the the Register Guard this morning, there was a fan yelling that he hated Wallace, so Bonzi flipped him off.
> 
> So much for Bonzi turning things around.
> ...


So he flipped someone off..big freaking deal. He was defending his teammate. They(the Blazers) don't need to hear there home crowd disrespecting them. They need all the support they can get. The fan was in the wrong just as much as Bonzi was.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Oh ya.....would you guys all be mad at Bonzi Wells is he were caught jaywalking? I mean *in Jimmy's voice from South Park* "COME ON" Get off his back.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I don't think players were ever this disrespectful in the 80's or early 90s. They can act like complete thugs and fans still defend them and make constant excuses.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

I said a thicker skin is a valuable asset, and that applies to the players as well as the fans.

i have zero empathy for any player that can't just ignore an abusive fan. If anything fire back with some witty retort like a comic does to a heckler in the crowd. Resorting to flipping the bird not only shows zero imagination it shows the hecklers got over on the players. Don't ever show your soft underbelly. Never. These players are soft, they need to toughen up a bit. If those 2 fans could get that reaction out of Bonzi, give me 5 minutes with him and I'd have him in tears.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yega1979</b>!
> I don't think players were ever this disrespectful in the 80's or early 90s. They can act like complete thugs and fans still defend them and make constant excuses.


Charles Barkley
Dennis Rodman
Vernon Maxwell

I can add to the list if you'd like.


this isn't a new thing.


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

*Oh Yeah! I'm Thrilled*



> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> 
> 
> Charles Barkley
> ...


To see that Bonzi belongs on that list!

Go Blazers


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Oh Yeah! I'm Thrilled*



> Originally posted by <b>CatchNRelease</b>!
> To see that Bonzi belongs on that list!
> Go Blazers


Bonzi didn't go after a fan in the stands or kick a camera man did he? You might as well add a lot of current NBA players to that list then if you add Bonzi.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

didn't Charles throw a fan through a window at a bar?

nobody told him that dwarf tossing season was closed.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: You Don’t Speak For Everyone.*



> Originally posted by <b>SLAM</b>!
> Actually, flipping people off is a gradeschool schoolyard standard. I saw more birds during that period of my life than in any other. I doubt the kiddies will be shocked.


if at 12, your kid is being shocked by someone flipping the bird, you have failed as a parent..or over sheltered your kid.

There were far far FAR worse things being said when I was in grade school/.middle school, and since School aged kids do a lot more stuff like that today than they did 14-15 years ago, chances are a little 1 fingered salute isn't the worse they see.

Hell, do they even WATCH tv anymore?


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

you people supporting bonzi and saying that its not a big deal to flip the fans off and does not need to have repsect for the fans is rediculous!!

every person at that game pays his freaking salary.......how long do you think you would have your job if you flipped of the person/people that pay your salary?????  

yes, the players are human and will have good and bad days.....but so does every other working human being. but most people have to control their emotions and watch what they say. 

they guys are idiots, and have no idea how to behave. those of you supporting and condoning their actions are pretty pathetic as well.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerboy30</b>!
> you people supporting bonzi and saying that its not a big deal to flip the fans off and does not need to have repsect for the fans is rediculous!!
> 
> every person at that game pays his freaking salary.......how long do you think you would have your job if you flipped of the person/people that pay your salary?????


1. Paul Allen pays their salary. He's the one who lost 100 million, not us fans. 

2. dwight jaynes tackled this earlier. To suggest that they are under the same criteria as the average working joe, is beyond silly.

If someone got busted for pot off of work, chances are no one would know about it. The media wouldn't cover it, and people at their work more than likely wouldn't know about it. If someone at work cheated on his wife, he won't lose his job, nor will he be chastised big time at work. Why? Because NO ONE KNOWS about it.

To compare these guys actions, as if the same thing would apply to average worker joe, is insulting to average worker joe. 


> yes, the players are human and will have good and bad days.....but so does every other working human being. but most people have to control their emotions and watch what they say.


but are the average person interviewed after a particularly bad day? How many times have you said somethign when you were pissed off, and had it throw in your face 3 years later? Do you like it?

People say stupid things, people do stupid things. 


> they guys are idiots, and have no idea how to behave. those of you supporting and condoning their actions are pretty pathetic as well.


please do not confuse people saying that the idiot who was provoking Bonzi would have caused the same response out of any of us, with us condonging it. Please do not confuse us supporting the team as supporting his actions.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

everything you said is rediculous.......nobody is making bonzi play professional basketball. its his choice and these responsibilities come along with making the incredible amounts of money.

paul allen would have lost ALOT more than 100 million last year if we weren't helping to pay the players' salaries, so don't even bring that one up......pathetic. 

and yes, i would lose my job if i got caught with pot, beat my wife or anything like this. do these players lose their job? No, they don't. they should still respect those who are paying them. 

i feel people condoning what bonzi did is a reflection upon themselves. its people never taking responsibility for their actions and instead making excuses and blaming it on others. some people need to grow up.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Everyone who thinks Bonzi is the worst person in the world for flipping someone off,please lighten up and grow up. I am pretty damn sure that you haev flipped someone else off or done something similiar in your life. No one is perfect,and it truely isn't a big deal. 


I LOVE HOW BONZI IS A TERRIBLE TERRIBLE MAN FOR FLIPPING SOMEONE OFF OR DOING SOMETHING TICKY TACK LIKE THAT AND THE MEDIA AND PEOPLE AROUND THE COMMUNITY TOTALLY BASH YET, YET KOBE BRYANT GOES OUT, COMMITS ADULTRY AND POSSIBLY RAPES SOMEONE, AND YET HE IS STILL THE MEDIA DARLING AND LA FANS STILL LOVE HIM,BECAUSE KOBE IS ALL-AMERICAN BOY, WITH THEIR "I STILL LOVE YOU KOBE SIGNS",ETC.

*cough* *cough*hypocrites*cough**cough*(REFFERING TO THE STATEMENTS IN CAPS)


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Everyone who thinks Bonzi is the worst person in the world for flipping someone off,please lighten up and grow up. I am pretty damn sure that you haev flipped someone else off or done something similiar in your life. No one is perfect,and it truely isn't a big deal.
> 
> 
> ...


Well Put *golf claps*


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Everyone who thinks Bonzi is the worst person in the world for flipping someone off,please lighten up and grow up. I am pretty damn sure that you haev flipped someone else off or done something similiar in your life. No one is perfect,and it truely isn't a big deal.
> 
> 
> ...




this is the post of the year i couldnt have said it better


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Oh Yeah! I'm Thrilled*



> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> 
> Bonzi didn't go after a fan in the stands or kick a camera man did he? You might as well add a lot of current NBA players to that list then if you add Bonzi.


How long is the list of players you know about that have flipped off a jerk in the seats? I'm sure it happens, but not much. Most players know they have to let these things go...but Bonzi has to be a big man.

As for kids being used to seeing other kids flipping the bird on the playground, I'd argue that seeing another little kid doing it is a lot different than seeing a grown man flipping off a crowd of people.

At 12, yeah, I wouldn't think this would be too shocking to most kids. But if you have young kids...apparently it's too much to ask that a Blazers game could be used for family entertainment, I guess.

So, since I'm seeing some comparisons to Kobe....would it be OK for Kobe to flip off all the hecklers he'll be facing all year? Or maybe GP or the Mailman will flip them off while sticking up for Kobe, and that would be all right?

Go Blazers


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Everyone who thinks Bonzi is the worst person in the world for flipping someone off,please lighten up and grow up. I am pretty damn sure that you haev flipped someone else off or done something similiar in your life. No one is perfect,and it truely isn't a big deal.
> 
> 
> ...


:clap:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Hate to say it guys but...
Kobe = innocent until proven guilty
Bonzi = Repeatedly disrespectful to all

little different, although I understand the point. If you are referring to the issues internally with Kobe and the Lakers it is still alittle different.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks for the props fellahs.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Hate to say it guys but...
> Kobe = innocent until proven guilty
> Bonzi = Repeatedly disrespectful to all



That's really not the point I was making though. I mean come on.....comitting adultry or flipping someone off...what's worse....easy choice...yet bonzi get rediculed(sp?) SO MUCH MORE that it is ludacrous.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Oh Yeah! I'm Thrilled*



> Originally posted by <b>BealzeeBob</b>!
> 
> How long is the list of players you know about that have flipped off a jerk in the seats?


I'm sure the list could be quite long, and we'd have no idea. I don't think these things are much known or remembered outside the local fan base at the time.

The only place I've heard about this Wells thing is here.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> That's really not the point I was making though. I mean come on.....comitting adultry or flipping someone off...what's worse....easy choice...yet bonzi get rediculed(sp?) SO MUCH MORE that it is ludacrous.


No I understand what you are saying and I don't disagree. 
Kobe's act though was a private one, Bonzi's was very public, and he repeatedly shows an extreme lack of regard to others.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*...*

Kobe is guilty of adultery, which in my opinion is by far a bigger offense than flipping an obnoxious "fan" the bird.


Here's the thing though....


Kobe went on national television and apologized. That one act-accepting responsibility- immediatley dilluted the fire. 

Bonzi won't fess up and makes jokes about it...that is why this fire is still buring and burning much hotter than it ever woud have.


Amazing huh? 

A guy committs adultery and is charged with rape, he says he is sorry and boom...all is forgiven. A guy flips someone the bird in a situation where many would also react...does not say he is sorry (meaning it) and he is crucified by the public.


Sorry may be the hardest word but it can be a very powerful word.


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

WAY TO MAKE THIS ABOUT KOBE INSTEAD OF BONZI

WAY TO GO !!!!!!!

This isn't about Kobe.

This is about being a Blazer fan and being made to suffer and take the bad with the bad.THe Blazers are a bad product and the players have ridiculously bad attitudes.Bonzi hated us first damn it !!!!!!

I could care less if Kobe the rapist fell into a chipper!

As far as I'm concerned Kobe is a rapist and he will buy his way out cause he's a sunshine boy.The mob has his back !


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerbraindamage</b>!
> WAY TO MAKE THIS ABOUT KOBE INSTEAD OF BONZI
> 
> WAY TO GO !!!!!!!
> ...


umm-none of those posts made it about Kobe...they are about Bonzi and Kobe is being used as a comparison...

it's a very valid discussion of how a situation for any player, or any person for that matter, can be changed by apology.


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

You can talk about Kobe all you want but I'll just talk about what matters to me: THE BLAZERS !!!!


Bonzi hated us first damn it !!!!!!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerbraindamage</b>!
> You can talk about Kobe all you want but I'll just talk about what matters to me: THE BLAZERS !!!!
> 
> 
> Bonzi hated us first damn it !!!!!!


Interesting considering Allen Iverson is in your Sig line.


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

I really think that as Blazer fans we should concern ourselves with The Blazers and not with Kobe and the Lakers.

If I wanted to discuss the Lakers all day I'd either go to the Lakers forum or to oregonlive.com

I think this is why Blazer fans suck so much now and why they are all such butt kissers to the Blazers org. becaue they all want to talk about the Lakers all the time instead of talking about the Blazers.

RIP CITY FOREVER !!!!!!

BINGO,BANGO,BONGO BABY !!!!!


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

> Interesting considering Allen Iverson is in your Sig line.


That's because Iverswine embodies everything I hate about this current Blazers motley crew.

"Practice....what's practice" !!!!

Show up and shut your mouth and go to work! 
Bring your hard hat and your lunch pail like Buck Williams or get out of the game!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Hmm...thanks for being as cordial as Bonzi is.

The Kobe incident while not related to the situation here does have some merit.

BTW do you want me and everyone else here to tell you how we think you should act and think? It may be one long arse thread, and I doubt you would like it much.


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

> Hmm...thanks for being as cordial as Bonzi is.
> 
> The Kobe incident while not related to the situation here does have some merit.
> 
> BTW do you want me and everyone else here to tell you how we think you should act and think? It may be one long arse thread, and I doubt you would like it much.



WHAT ARE YOU TALING ABOUT?

Tell who how to act and think?

There's two camps:the fans who think everything is fine and the ones who have had it

I long for the good old days when the PLAYERS were PROFESSIONAL enough to not cause this divide among fans.

This is a circus created by the BLAZERS period.

Bob Whitsitt you're a damn fool.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Umm all you'd have to do is read your last several posts about us only needing to concern oursleves with the blazers, and what you would do.

Want an example? 



> I think this is why Blazer fans suck so much now and why they are all such butt kissers to the Blazers org. becaue they all want to talk about the Lakers all the time instead of talking about the Blazers.


Thanks for flipping the fans of this team the Cyber Bird.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Everyone who thinks Bonzi is the worst person in the world for flipping someone off,please lighten up and grow up. I am pretty damn sure that you haev flipped someone else off or done something similiar in your life. No one is perfect,and it truely isn't a big deal.
> 
> 
> ...


Those are great reasons for not forgiving Kobe, but it doesn't take Bonzi off the hook does it. So while we can applaud part of this post the other part seems to be saying go ahead and play Ostrich. Put your head in the sand and convince yourself that if you ignore the situation it doesn't exist. Bonzi flipping the guy off alone wouldn't be the issue it is, but he told everyone in an S.I. article what he thinks of the fans (unless you believe his usual heartfelt apoligies) and this is a cumulation of this attitude displayed by this team. In particular the crew of Bonzi, Damon , and Sheed. But go ahead and ignore it, after all Bonzi probably just couldn't take any more. he has such a reputation for having a long fuse.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerbraindamage</b>!
> There's two camps:the fans who think everything is fine and the ones who have had it


Funny how you oversimplified everything down to that... I'm definitely not in either camp, and I bet many others are too.

STOMP


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Oh shoot..*

I was going to comment on this thread..
but I think I had a blackout..
I think I may have already,but if I already did..If i did it..!!
I can't remember what I was going to say.
i hope I didn't spit on anybody..


Those blackouts are something else. <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/37.gif' border=0></a>


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

sure bonzi flipped off the crowd but at least he didnt throw a basketball into the crowd. haha garnett needs to learn to control his temper


----------

